# Cheese prices?



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

What are average prices for goat cheeses? Chevre, feta, feta marinated in oil/herbs, mozz? I have been searching online plus looking in grocery stores and have found quite the range...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

You're right, there is a huge range of prices for goat cheese! If you are a non graded dairy you will just have to work with what is reasonable to ask in your demographic. If you have a grade a dairy/dairy processing license and a web site it stands to reason that you can get a lot more.

Christy


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

hhhmm, well i understand that it will vary. I guess just looking for what people on here might sell it for, for those who do....? Or what it might go for in certain areas. Is there a general rule of thumb (chevre costing more/less than feta, mozz less etc.) that usually applies? It seems some of the prices I have found seemed to be backwards as far as how much time is involved in making one cheese vs. another.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

My prices are very low. I charge .75/oz for soft cheese and $1-$2/oz for hard cheeses.

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

At Whole Foods in Austin, Texas, chevre with herbs de provence is $30/lb.

At Central Market, goat ricotta was $9.99/lb.

Charge whatever your market will bear!


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks you guys, that gives me somewhat of an idea. I will keep checking around in different stores too. It is the same thing with eggs around here. Where I live, there is someone who sells theirs for $2 a dozen. Where I work (about 15 miles away) there is alot more higher income families who are all getting into the "organic" and "Fresh" scene. This is where I sell my eggs and people are happy to pay the $2.50 I charge and usually give me $3 a dozen.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

For soft dog cheese I get $1.50 per ounce and for do-feta I get $1.75-2.50 per ounce depending on what is in it oils/herbs, plain. I get $3.50 per dozen for eggs.

Hope this helps,
Autumn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, what's 'dog cheese'??

Oh....I see. Is someone messing with us? Dog = Goat and Mud = Milk?


----------

